# [CONSEIL] L'iPad mini et ses options !



## i am clara (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir les amis ! 

Alors voilà, ca fait un petit bout de temps que je lorgnais sur un ipad mais n'avais jamais vraiment eut l'envie de l'acheter. Mais en voyant l'iPad mini débarqué, j'ai été tout de suite séduit ! 

Et les tests en magasin ont confirmé mes suppositions, cette machine me plait vraiment et donne envie !

Donc ce sera mon petit plaisir pour noël, en version noir :love:

Sachant que ce sera mon premier iPad , je n'ai pas de recul, donc j'hésite sur la manière de le doper !

J'ai déjà écarté les modèles 16 go car franchement 16 go, à l'heure actuelle c'est trop peu, sachant que l'os occupe quelques go .... il ne reste plus grand chose.

Donc j'hésite entre un modèle 32Go Wifi + Cellular ou 64Go Wifi seulement !

Mais je me pose des questions sur l'utilité de la 3G dans mon cas : je suis étudiant et je compte amener l'ipad pratiquement tout le temps avec moi : mais celà vaut il de payer 16 / mois ( abonnement Free ) pour disposer de la 3G ! à part ca, le GPS est un vrai plus !

Sachant que chez moi j'ai la wifi, celà me servirais pour le train ( 1 fois par mois ), les vacances ( 3-4 semaines dans l'année ) et en voiture ( 2/3 fois par mois )... si vous voyez d'autres usages possibles dans mon cas : n'hésitez pas à proposer !

Enfin : je ne peux pas faire de mode modem avec mon télephone, de plus celà ruine l'autonomie !

Voilà mon utilisation : j'ai déjà préparé les apps que je mettrai et j'arrive à 8go environ pour 104 apps . Quelques gros jeux mais sans plus ! 

Ensuite, je compte lui mettre un petit paquet de musiques : 8-10 Go 

Pas plus de 5 films en basse qualité : 700 mo le film

Mais la où j'ai des dotes cest que je comptes mettre pas mal de photos et prendre des vidéos avec l'ipad : et là en 1080p : on dépasse vite le Go pour 5-7 min de vidéos ... Donc voilà, je vous laisse m'aider pour faire le meilleur choix ! 

Merci

cordialement

I am clara


----------



## Larme (28 Novembre 2012)

La 3G et le train, c'est pas vraiment ça...
Le GPS dans le Mini, t'as l'air d'aimer, mais euh, pourquoi ?

De _mon point de vue_, tu n'as pas besoin de la version 3G.
Tu aurais été VRP ou assimilé, sortant ta tablette tout le temps n'importe où (enfin, chez n'importe qui), oui, mais dans ton cas, à moins que tu aies la centaine d'euros supplémentaire à dépenser sans oublier l'abonnement mensuel...


----------



## doupold (28 Novembre 2012)

Salut,
Je suis du même avis, je pense que la version 3G est useless. 
Prends la version 64 Go en wifi, vu ton utilisation. J'ai un iPad 1 wifi depuis plus de 2 ans, et entre les réseaux wifi disponibles et la maison, la 3G ne m'a jamais manqué. L'espace par contre, OUI.
Par ailleurs, tu es bien enthousiaste de penser pouvoir utiliser 104 applications au quotidien.
Nous en rediscuterons lorsque tu auras le précieux avec toi.


----------



## i am clara (28 Novembre 2012)

[@ Larme]

Salut, merci pour ta réponse rapide 

Donc oui la 3G dans le train c&#8217;est pas le top apparement, mais surement mieux que rien, ensuite pour le GPS, c'est toujours pratique, je n'en ai pas dans mon télephone, ni à part. De plus je fais pas mal de marche en montagne et vu la taille du mini, ca peut etre sympa de le mettre dans le sac et de savoir exactement où l'on se trouve sur une carte IGN par exemple. De plus mes parents n'ont pas de GPS donc ca dépannerait au besoin.

Après, le gps marche sans abonnement, c'est bien mais ca fait 130 &#8364; en plus pour un simple gps quoi. Dommage que celà ne soit pas inclut comme une nexus.

Franchement je pense que tu as raison pour la non-nécessité de la 3G dans mon cas et je commence à m'en rendre compte, mais j'attends d'autres retours pour faire le bon choix ! Il me reste au moins 15 jours avant que le modèle 3G débarque en France donc je ne suis pas pressé.

Merci à toi 

[EDIT après post de doupold]

Donc merci pour ton avis à toi aussi, ton retour est utile, même si c&#8217;est vrai que les ipads 10" sont moins voués à nous accompagner tout le temps ! ^^

Pour les 104 applications, ca va très vite : Les jeux tu sais on, y joue, on se lasse, on les laissent puis on y rejoue donc c'est pas une utilisaton quotidienne , sachant que j'ai 40 jeux, il reste les apps de photos/vidéos, les réseaux sociaux, les apps de navigation ( si je prends la version 3G )... et on est vite à 100 ! 

En tout cas c'est une discussion utile puisque je ne cherche pas à avoir la plus grosse en prenant un 64 Go + 3G mais juste un iPad qui répondent à mes besoins sans options inutiles ou qui ne me serviront que très peu aux vues des coups engendrés !


----------



## doupold (29 Novembre 2012)

i am clara a dit:


> [@ Larme]
> 
> Salut, merci pour ta réponse rapide
> 
> ...



A propos du GPS, il marche peut-être sans abonnement, à condition d'avoir les cartes téléchargées sur son appareil. Les logiciels de navigation gratuits sur iTunes qui offrent les cartes hors ligne sont très mal foutues et n'accrochent pas bien le signal GPS. De ce fait, à moins de prendre en plus l'abonnement qui va avec (quoi que, tu peux y mettre ta puce GSM si c'est une nano SIM, mais j'en doute vu que tu avoues avoir un téléphone pourri), il faudra considérer la dépense supplémentaire de 50 environ pour acquérir un logiciel de navigation dédié (navigon, tomtom, etc). Cela fait tout de même 180 le GPS finalement. 
La dépense en vaut-elle la peine?

---------- Post added at 03h43 ---------- Previous post was at 03h41 ----------

Jettes un coup d'oeil sur ce fil de discussion http://forums.macg.co/ipad/gps-et-ipad-3-a-1205404.html pour te faire une idée de l'utilisation possible de la fonction GPS sur le iPad mini.


----------



## i am clara (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

En effet, plus j'y réfléchis plus la 3G me parait inutile .... 

En revanche, je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux de me tourner vers l'iphone 5 qui bien que très différent de l'usage d'une tablette remplacerait avantageusement mon vieux blackberry tout en intégrant un gps , la 3G .. et tous les bons points qu'on lui connait.

Comme ca ca me laisserait le temps de voir venir l'ipad mini2 et d'investir à ce moment et je pourrai me passer d'un modèle 3G sans réfléchir au vu de mon usage en ayant le joker du partage de connexion en cas de besoin extrême ! 

Bon c'est un peu hors sujet avec la catégorie de ce forum : mais ca me fait réfléchir ! De toute manière je ne pense plus prendre de version 3G si je prends l'ipad maintenant car visiblement c'est de l'argent gaspillée pour de très rares occasions !

Je pense que c'est une réflexion pertinente à étudier !

Cordialement

[EDIT]

Bon après réflexion et passage à la fnac, ce sera ipad mini noir 32 Go + nexus 4 16 Go ( à 350  cest un bon rapport puissance, qualité, prix ) en remplacement de mon vieux blackberry, le prix du supplément 3G de l ipad ( 130  ) et 1 an de forfait data (200 ) : valent le meme prix que ce nexus 4  et il fera un modem parfait en dépannage  

Merci à vous de m'avoir raisonné pour l'option 3G  , je passe le sujet en résolu !


----------

